# Slingshot For Tree Climbing



## loyal (Oct 20, 2012)

I work for a forestry company in Costa Rica. Occasionally, I find myself tangled up with the research and development department. In this capacity, it is sometimes necessary to do tree and botanical surveys and seed collections up in the forest canopies.
We use a lot of the same gear that is used for rock climbing and rappelling. One tool we use is called the Big Shot (http://www.sherrillt...al-Gear/BIGshot). It is essentially a slingshot mounted on a large arborist pole. This is used from the ground to shoot a small pouch filled with lead (approximately 12 oz.) and a lightweight line over a branch which we can then tie the heavier climbing rope to, to pull it up and over the branch.
Once in the tree, this throw bag is manually tossed to subsequent branches. This works, but I started thinking, why not use a small, handheld slingshot to throw this farther, safer and more accurately.
I've been lurking on this forum for a bit and it seems that you guys are very knowledgeable and experienced and perhaps can offer some advice on this subject.
Can anyone recommend a style of slingshot or a type of band that may be more suitable for this type of large projectile?
Thanks in advance for your help,
Loyal


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not the only one that thought about chucking a grenade with that thing, am I?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

The HTS Hathcock Target Sniper from Bill Hay's has the largest throat of any slingshot I've seen. He's a VENDOR here. It's plastic or resin, so it won't rot, and with one inch wide bands or heavy tubes it'll chuck a lead monkey's fist with great accuracy. That'd be my choice. It'll fit in your pocket and easily in your pack. Not to mention it's ability to feed you....

I shot a pool ball through one!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> .....It'll fit in your pocket and easily in your pack. Not to mention it's ability to feed you....


I have never eaten resin, what does it take like?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

12 oz of lead? I'm pretty sure that a handheld, pocketable slingshot capable of tossing that much weight 50 feet or more in the air would have an unmanageable pull.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What is the pull weight on the Big Shot, and what diameter are its tubes?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm, looking at this link makes me think it uses spearfishing tubes:
http://www.sherrillt...lacement-Tubing

Also, it looks like they have weights for it from 3oz to 20oz.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One idea comes to mind.Their is a "Fast Flight " line used for bow fishing applications.( 400 # test) . This would be light and strong allowing a much lighter weight and bands. This can be launched using a bow fishing reel with a normal slingshot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

them pouches look like theyd do okay throwing water balloons


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Humm, a lot of ham radio guys used things like this to get there antenna wires into trees. Some were like spud launchers that used tennis balls, but others used slingshots with bow fishing reels on the front. I will try to look around when I get a chance, I know I saved some pictures somewhere.
The big shot was cool, thanks!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That's how Jim Harris got into it


----------



## loyal (Oct 20, 2012)

The Sherrill Big Shot was out in the field this week. When it returns I will try to post some of the specs.
Thanks everyone for the helpful advice. I've contacted a few vendors from this forum and I am definitely going to have someone "mule" a few slingshots into the country for me. I will be sure to post the outcome. (And perhaps some entertaining action shots of a novice with a slingshot 20 meters up in a Ceiba tree). Thanks again.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello Loyal, I know this is an old thread, but I am interested in this topic and would be really thankful for your findings or any other experience anyone else has with this kind of application. I also think that a normal hand-held slingshot could be used here.


----------

